# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  SIG de embalses navegables

## Luján

La CHE ha publicado una herramienta de información geográfica online para poder ver el estado de navegabilidad del sistema fluvial del Ebro.

En él se marcan las zonas y embalses navegables, no navegables, con presencia de mejillón cebra y las estaciones de desinfección, además de otros datos.

Sin duda una buena herramienta.

http://194.143.220.74/NavEbro4/Default.aspx

----------


## REEGE

Gran noticia la que nos pones y esperemos que las demás confederaciones tomen nota y hagan una labor que para muchos que visitan el foro, se verían muy beneficiados en sus dudas...
Muchas gracias.

----------


## perdiguera

Lo podrían copiar las demás confederaciones y entonces sería de mucha más utilidad de cara al verano.

----------

